# The roof of my baby's mouth is quite high...



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I think it might be a mild form of cleft palate.









Please, someone, tell me I am being paranoid, or something. I want my baby to be perfect.

These are the reasons I think it's something strange....

~roof of her mouth seems strangely high
~there are ridges next to the gums (look like another set of gums)
~when she nurses, she can't seem to ever get the "right latch" for her. She pulls off repeatedly and cries
~She had gained one pound by her 2-week check-up, but doesn't seem to be getting "fat". My first DD had went from 8lbs 7 oz at birth, to !!!12!!!lbs by her first month check-up. I think that proves that I have good milk.

This is making me so sad. I never thought I could have a child with problems of this sort.









I'm thinking I might want to start pumping milk for her. Is there a chance she might get"nipple confused". She is almost 4 weeks old.

She soaks many diapers a day, and poops about once a day, recently.

Has anyone had experience with this, or some links you could sent my way?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

i don't have any experience with this, but if you have a concern, trust your instincts and check with an LC or ped.

OTOH, the fact that she's gaining (even if it isn't as fast as her sister) and having plenty of wet diapers is a great sign.

when you say you think you might want to start pumping - is that because you will be apart from her, or because you are concerned that if she has an issue she won't be able to continue nursing? if its the latter, i wouldn't worry about it until you find out if there's a problem.


----------



## sarahwebb (Feb 12, 2002)

Mamajaza,

Your daughter may have a bubble palate--which means it is high but not cleft. Since you are concerned, have a Lactation Consultant look at it. You can also talk to an LC about the weight gain and concerns about getting enough milk. Wet diapers are not a good indicator that your baby is getting enough milk, but poopy diapers and weight gain are. With a poopy every day and a pound weight gain by two weeks, she's probably doing fine, but it never hurts to be sure.

Pumping would insure that you keep your supply up while you figure out whether or not you have a problem with her palate. Don't worry though--it is extremely unlikely that your daugther has a cleft.

My son has a bubble palate and we've been struggling with inefficient suck since he was born, but he was not gaining enough weight so it was clear that he wasn't getting enough milk.

When you see the LC make sure she looks into your daughter's mouth and lets your daughter suck her gloved finger so she can get as much information about your daughter's suck as possible. I recommend an LC because they will notice and explain anatomical things that might affect nursing that most pediatricians would consider normal without considering how they might affect nursing. She may also be able to help with your daughter's latch. The sooner you correct the latch, the easier it will be to train your daughter to suck correctly. Please don't wait.

Sarah


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I'd ask your pediatrician or a Lactation Consultant to look at her palate. But it's important the person is experienced with palate problems (high palate, cleft palate etc). Some peds are, some aren't. Even if the ped is, he/she might not have any idea how it can affect BF.

Usually with a palate problem, you'd feel continued pain during nursing and see poor weight gain. Doesn't sound like that is an issue so she's probably fine. The pulling on and off behaviour could be due to an oversupply. I also wonder if she does have a palate problem and your plentiful milk supply is compensating for it?

Certainly seems worth having it checked out, even if just to put your mind at rest.

And if you have a plentiful supply, I don't think you need to pump - that could cause other problems.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

well, a LC just came over to my house, and she doesn't think my baby has a "bubble palate". But i still wonder.

the LC does think she might have some thrush, though. There is a large white patch on her tongue that can't be removed. That could explain why she unlatches all the time, and cries. The LC told me that sometimes, thrush hurts.

she's now 9lbs. 3.5oz. so that is a good weight gain.

I don't feel much pain while she's nursing, but that could be because I am still nursing my toddler. I nursed her through the entire pregnancy.

on another note, I steered the LC in the direction of MDC, so we might have another mothering mom soon







She is pregnant and plans on tandem nursing once the baby is born. Yay for converting people...


----------

